# Dalton McGuinty outed



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure why this was categorized as a "Fail". Anyone who lives in his Toronto and has watched Dalton McGunty's break election promises  and outright lie to us while raising taxes and spending the proceeds on policy failures at a rate never before seen in this province knows this photo is simply telling it like it is.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know anything about Canada's politics, but I think we could stick any politician's head there and it would apply. Unfortunately. mg: Yuck.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably true, but some are more blatantly so than others.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, that is definitely true.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 24, 2010)

> I don't know anything about Canada's politics



I don't know much either, but I'm sure it's fascinating


----------

